# TREASURE



## waynechorter (Oct 10, 2003)

What's with the "I can't tell you where this is, trip write up". Are they guarding the covetted 1st 2nd descent. Afraid of a rogue gang of kayakers taking over control of their turf? Is this Henson creek by lake city?


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

Yeah, I know it's lame -- sorry. it's just not totally my call on letting the cat out of the bag til it's all been done (i.e., the tributary waterfalls & the one on the main run & another possible run right in the same area). I didn't "find" the run, I just did the trip report. 

Honestly, I could give a shit if people know where it's at because it's pretty remote & wouldn't get a ton of action anyway ... but, my word's my word. It'll come out this spring/summer, I'm sure.


----------



## waynechorter (Oct 10, 2003)

What's up Todd, I'm just joking with ya, I'll find out anyway though. If this is the infamous treasure falls section on Henson Creek, it was definitly first d-'d long ago by one Ben Stokesburry along with most creeks with enough water to float a boat around those parts. If you guys truely found something new though damn nice work. Whatever it is it sure looks good.


----------



## Jiberish (Oct 20, 2003)

damn, you should call it the M-creek? Looks good todd. Maybe you can show me the goods sometime, altho, you know me, i don't creek much....
haha
ben


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

Yoooooo .... ok, it's late i'm drunkass .. but i'm not gonna spill the bong .. i mean beans ... 

it's definitely definitely not henson creek or even near that zone. it for absulutely sure IS new & very worthy. that's what is so cool about it .. the fact that it is a totallly long *& legitimate run with tons of good drops & one bigass waterfall & it had nevr been explored. props to rick for sussing it out!

everyone here that likes to run class V creeks will know its whereabouts in due time & will get to enjoy it. i'll efven personally show some peeps down it once or twice this year. 

except ben. cuz that little chauncey only likes to park 'n play. or so i've been told. i hear he's been nailing a wicked pan-donkeyzilla at the Commerce City playpark ,,, J/K benny .. we'll get out & run some shit together this summer if you don't mind driving & hiking a little.

so .... did any other paddleboaters go and see INTERPOL at the filmore tonight??? so good ...


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

Uh, you guys need to just stop right here. M-Creek is for locals only. DO NOT come down here to paddle our creek. You are NOT welcome. This is OUR river - WE own it. If you are not from our town, not part of our posse, or do not regularly paddle with us, then do not ask about M-Creek. Just because a couple adventurous and resourceful guys "discover" our long-time local run doesn't mean they or anyone else are welcome. STAY OFF M-CREEK!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
FOR SALE: Riot Pimp Daddy, exc cond, $350
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lotsawater (Nov 18, 2003)

Wow Caspian you sound like a real live gangsta? I was going to run M-creek but now that I've read your poetic post I've completely changed my mind. I'm scared of your posse. You sound like an ass, take that attitude back to Texas partner. Maybe you could put a couple fences up in the river to keep people out. Or a sign "This creek is mine, my mommy said so! Stay Out" or "Beware of Posse" 

Take a deep breath


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

Uh, Lots-O...I think Caspian was being sarcastic in the first place...and anyway, I'm the only gangster you know biatch. G'd up from the feet up.


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

looks like a great run. cool--way to go boys. lame to keep the drainage a secret though. after all-- it's not like we are surfers with crowd issues who want to have a spot that is low-key, that could be understandable. this is lame


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

Saracasm, yes. I wouldn't worry about location. A few years ago, Kyle and some other guys (Todd I think too?) took the same approach to Lucky 7 - he wouldn't post the location but said he would take anyone there personally. I don't recall anyone complaining that they couldn't surf it because the location was posted online.

Unless there is an access issue, it's probably not as big a deal here, if only because there are way more people wanting to surf a wave than to run hair, but it really doesn't matter practically to a soft class V hack like me...


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

Relax Steven.

You think I'm gonna tell everyone where our as yet unrun waterfalls are??? Think about it. This isn't about keeping a secret just for the fun of it ..


----------



## Dude (Jul 1, 2004)

Yeah, it's about keeping it a secret so they can tell everyone they were the first to run those waterfalls...IMO who cares?


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

The people who do the hard work of opening up new runs DO care about that shit, "Dude". 

You've obviously never spent a minute of your life scouring topos, hiking relentlessly in the off-season, hauling wood, sacrificing in-season weekends for exploratory missions, & taking the first tentative strokes into something that's never been run. 

You're free to reduce our logic to "they just wanna tell everyone they were first" ... but once you've invested your own time into opening up a great new run, you'll have a whole different perspective. 

In the end, the whole community is the better for the work that goes into these things. 

You could just appreciate the trip report for what it is (a teaser of something that will be widely known by the end of summer) ..


----------



## Dude (Jul 1, 2004)

Oh knew that would get a rise out of ya...sorry, I was just bored. BTW I have spent time cleaning out wood in the off season and going to places on a hunch when other perfectly good stuff was running. So I can relate. Again, just heating it up a bit!


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

...or you could start scouring the topos and get it done yerself. The maps and the water are free to those that seek them. Great TR, and looking forward to checking it out.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Yo Alex, how's law school? Drop me a line at [email protected] about treasure. 

Kent


----------



## sward (Dec 14, 2003)

I remember seeing the intro to LVM #13 and wondering why there were no posts. Can you at least give us the goods in spring/early summer so that we have time to enjoy this gem.
Thanks, the Twister looks sweeet!

Steve.


----------



## rasdoggy (Jan 31, 2005)

This trash talking sounds like some surfers I knew back in the day, Hope its all in fun and isn't leading to broken windows and slashed tires. Since I'm not a "LOCAL" anywhere yet...

I am just starting WW and was thinking that everyone was in it for the fun!!!


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

rasdoggy - I was playing off a few other incidents that happened on MB (and other places) in the past.

Believe it, we're all here for the fun and most of us for the community just as much. Come on in, the water's fine.


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Alex, Brad L,and I tried to meet them for this run but got skunked. Two, yes two, flat tires, stuck on one side of the mountain due to avi, bad map, etc... And flat # 2 was fixed by a local camper that filled our tire with propane so we could make it back to town. Holy scary shit! I was waiting for the explosion the whole time driving back to the tire shop.
I will try again with these guys this summer. And they are right, it is for sure off the beaten path.

hobie


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

sounds like an epic adventure hobie . . . almost as exiting as the boating. I may have been too quick to characterize it as open access, but good to know that it is "discoverable." can't wait till spring . . .


----------



## Jiberish (Oct 20, 2003)

hey todd:

You should let me know when your heading up there next. I wouldn't mind filming it, if your willing? And no, I don't care bout first D's, you know me, it takes a lot to get me in a creek boat!

Let me know!!! if anything, ill send a nice camera with you!

Ben


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Todd G,when you folks get it done,I want in on round 2...Looks great and great write up...Nice work!
Gary


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

thanks for the positive feedback y'all. we'll talk more about this one in the near future, i'm sure.

gary, i may be seeing you sooner than later if you plan to do some elec in pagel's (& my) house ... we'll talk.

pce,
tg


----------



## overlyworked (Oct 14, 2003)

hey hey this is conor im a little wasted but its cool right hey todd u know wats up with this whole deal. dode i just wanna boat and by the way dont ask were treasure canyon is because im not gonna tell ya. who wants to boat this summer. I want to do some crazy shit bra. anyone for canada? eh....... well any way ill see u this summer if need some one to boat with call 275-3918 chancies


----------



## sward (Dec 14, 2003)

In LVM 13 it shows (2) drops. The first run by Todd Gilman, is that the Twizzler from below? Which is the second?

Steve.


----------



## waynechorter (Oct 10, 2003)

steve, I know


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

ssshhhhh---- don't tell anyone what drops are on film


----------



## spencer (Oct 24, 2003)

Todd: Great photos; keep them coming! Looks like you and your harem found a nice little stash. You could always post directions to the M-wave; that will get folks off your back...

Be safe.
cs


----------



## spencer (Oct 24, 2003)

By the way, I always thought Fifty-Six spelled his name with roman numerals... What's up GF?


----------

